# Any So. Cal. LV guys here?



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I have a project that is essentially a complete re-wire pickup, that appears to have been completely wired for smart home, A/V distribution, alarm, etc. Home owner will need someone to come in and take over from rough forward and potentially complete the system. This is in northern Ventura County.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Check your inbox...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Check your inbox...


I wonder who might be interested. :whistling2:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I wonder who might be interested. :whistling2:


Hmmmmmmmmm, difficult to say from here. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Wait I thought the stuff the low voltage guys did was kids play? Aren't all electricians over qualified to be doing that type of automation work? :whistling2:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Edrick said:


> Wait I thought the stuff the low voltage guys did was kids play? Aren't all electricians over qualified to be doing that type of automation work? :whistling2:


LOL nope, it isn't as easy as one would think once you get into home automation. Some systems get very complicated. And setup and programming of any advanced system (AMX, Crestron, Vantage, etc.) requires training and the often proprietary software. 

Basic phone and CATV is very much kid's play though. 

I have, in the past, stumped EC's with some of the stuff as EC's have stumped me with some of the advanced power systems stuff.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

mxslick said:


> LOL nope, it isn't as easy as one would think once you get into home automation. Some systems get very complicated. And setup and programming of any advanced system (AMX, Crestron, Vantage, etc.) requires training and the often proprietary software.
> 
> Basic phone and CATV is very much kid's play though.
> 
> I have, in the past, stumped EC's with some of the stuff as EC's have stumped me with some of the advanced power systems stuff.


pretty sure he was joking, there was a thread a while ago where it was mentioned a few times that any monkey can run low voltage...


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I caught that..in reality, it's so easy.......











..even a caveman can do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

It's interesting in the last week alone I've talked to a GC, EC, and Security guy who have said how they could defiantly use my services as they haven't a clue what I've been talking about with the automation systems and tying their security or lighting systems into it and how they've got a bunch of clients wanting to do this.

In fact I just signed a lease for a new office because of the work I've been picking up.


----------

